# "Merry Christmas on top of TT Forum"



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

will this be reverting back to TT Forum or are the moderators still feeling christmassy and festive???!!!!! Bah Humbug  
Wonder if anyone else has noticed :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

refresh your browser cache. it went weeks ago!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=35716


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Ctrl and F5


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Bugger i'm now omen666

davidg


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

logged out and back in as me


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Bugger i'm now omen666
> 
> davidg


And BELIEVE me, you don't want to be me....wwoooohaaahaaaa :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Bal said:


> Thank you!


Welcome to 2005! :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

omen666 said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger i'm now omen666
> ...


I have been you for a short while :roll: :roll: you devil you [smiley=devil.gif] :wink: :wink:


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Ahhh, thats better.


----------

